# New Galaxy Slll



## plaztek98 (Aug 17, 2013)

I recently recieved a galaxy s3 mini from verizon but I cant find a root method for it
Can someone please steer me the direct info please
I have tried the same mothods that worked on my I535
No luck
Galaxy s3 mini SM-G730V 4.2.2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

there are several root methods in the general section of the galaxy S3 thread. I would read through them.

Also, this is the development section, and questions such as these need to be posted in the general section. Not trying to be a dick, but a mod will probably move this thread very shortly.


----------



## tedkord (Oct 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/44201-★-[Casual][Root,-Unlock,-Recovery]-1-Click!-[ALL-OTA's]★


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

tedkord said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/44201-★-[Casual][Root,-Unlock,-Recovery]-1-Click!-[ALL-OTA's]★


Galaxy S3 mini *does not* equal Galaxy S3.


----------

